# Planning on using DNP



## darkscreamer (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

I am 29 years old, 188cm (6'2''), 92.5kg (204 pounds) with %15 bf. Fat mostly gathered on lower back and lower abs. So far i am only using jack3d old formula as preworkout and having optimum optimen multivitamin daily 2 caps. 

Not used any type of steroids, hormones not even protein powders so far.. After 6 months of training clean with programs like mft28 or crossfit type including daily fasted cardios and after workout cardios i couldnt get rid of that fat.. I ate clean had workout on weekdays and rested on weekend etc...  I gave up a while ago to get rid up fat on my belly legitly.. 

I heard about Clenbuterol via a friend a while ago and while researching about it i notice DNP is way safer then Clenbuterol with careful approach and by reading ur folk logs. I am living in Turkiye so medicine like Clenbuterol, T3 etc cost 3$ for 40 pills in here . 

-So anyone like to tell me what dosage should be ok for me to start, does it matter if its %99crystal or powder ? 
-Some people telling me to get T3, Clen, ephedrine, caffein with DNP. Seems like DNP is hardcore enough i like to avoid any other stuff then eating clean and using my opti-men multivitamin and optimum melatonin. Can you comment about this please ? 
-I plan to eat boiled sweet patotes, boiled chicken breast, pear, green apple, orange, %0.1 fat yogurt, %0.1 fat milk. I would like to know if i need anything more for a clean run so i can make my stock. 

Thanks


----------



## losieloos (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb


----------



## darkscreamer (Mar 19, 2014)

15 C (59 F) at day 6 C (43 F) at night for weather in here should be ok for DNP right ? It will be like that for 35-40 more days before getting hot in Istanbul..


----------



## darkscreamer (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you very much for sweet welcome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2014)

If you can't figure out how to lose fat without DNP, you won't be able to keep it off once you come off the DNP.  You should figure out what's wrong with your diet.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dairy will make you soft so drop it. 
Quit doing gay ass crossfit and lift some real weight with real form. 
Do HIIT cardio. 
Who the fuk told you DNP was safer than clen?
Quit looking for an easy way out. 
Figure out your TDEE and go from there with calories.
Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 21, 2014)

Bro definitely work on ur diet like Colt and POB said. Just by looking at ur protein intakes tells me u need a little help adjusting nutrition and diet. The only source of protein ur taking in is chicken breast and the little amount in milk and yogurt. If I had to guess you probably are only taking in 50 - 75g of protein daily which is way to little bud. You should shoot for 1- 1.5g per pound of body weight, minimum! But like Colt said u should definitely find out what ur TDEE is and start from there. Good luck bud!


----------



## beasto (Mar 21, 2014)

Might want to look into some carb cycling as well as protein cycling and sprints for cardio to really shred down honestly before even wanting to try and have a dance with DNP.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

"Quit doing gay ass crossfit and lift some real weight with real form."

That hurt.....*sniffle*

I'm about to let you in on this super awesome weight loss plan though, and you can even still do crossfit if that floats your boat...it's still better than zumba last time I checked.  

It's called a calorie deficit on a ketogenic diet.  Shit's crazy dude.  Look it up...the only shitty part is that if you can't stick to it for more than a week, then being fit probably just isnt in the cards for you.  Some people don't allow themselves to be better than mediocre...be better than that bro...

peace,
love,
Marly


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 21, 2014)

I dnt recommend dnp with ur diet knowledge.. just my .02


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 22, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Dairy will make you soft so drop it.
> Quit doing gay ass crossfit and lift some real weight with real form.
> Do HIIT cardio.
> Who the fuk told you DNP was safer than clen?
> ...



Crossfit us indeed gay, lift heavy.. Hit pick up games of baketball, or mountain climbing.. No b.s. a trip up Tiger mountain where I live can burn up to 3500 calories or something insane... Yeah it takes like 6 7 hours but YOU WILL lose fat doing this... I play 2 hours of basket ball one mountain a week.. Thats all my cardio.. I dont count calories I use my hands to measure portions. If weight loss stalls. I cut carb portions in half.... Im cutting right now with good success using this method..


----------



## ksvc (Mar 22, 2014)

darkscreamer said:


> DNP is way safer then Clenbuterol



This is great. Brother, make a dosing mistake with DNP (or have it made for you by wherever you get it from) and, without fail, it will kill you.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 22, 2014)

Think both can b pretty lethal..js


----------



## darkscreamer (Mar 22, 2014)

I lift heavy with mft28. Crossfit just my cardio session.


----------



## darkscreamer (Mar 22, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Bro definitely work on ur diet like Colt and POB said. Just by looking at ur protein intakes tells me u need a little help adjusting nutrition and diet. The only source of protein ur taking in is chicken breast and the little amount in milk and yogurt. If I had to guess you probably are only taking in 50 - 75g of protein daily which is way to little bud. You should shoot for 1- 1.5g per pound of body weight, minimum! But like Colt said u should definitely find out what ur TDEE is and start from there. Good luck bud!



I just read logs tens of people about DNP and plan to eat stuff below because experienced people had no problem of side effects with those. 

"-I plan to eat boiled sweet patotes, boiled chicken breast, pear, green apple, orange, %0.1 fat yogurt, %0.1 fat milk. I would like to know if i need anything more for a clean run so i can make my stock. " 

My current diet is around 180-200g protein , 160 - 180g carb, 80-100g fat.. 

I would be glad if any experienced DNP users can answer my questions, as james42 said i would go ask in bb.com about diet and training if i was wondering about those 

*-So anyone like to tell me what dosage should be ok for me to start, does it matter if its %99crystal or powder ?
-Some people telling me to get T3, Clen, ephedrine, caffein with DNP. Seems like DNP is hardcore enough i like to avoid any other stuff then eating clean and using my opti-men multivitamin and optimum melatonin. Do i need T3 for 10 day mid-low dosage dnp usage ? Any other recommends? 
-I plan to eat boiled sweet patotes, boiled chicken breast, pear, green apple, orange, %0.1 fat yogurt, %0.1 fat milk. I would like to know if i need anything more for a clean run so i can make my stock. I try to eat best stuff to avoid dnp's sides. *

Thanks for helping..


----------



## ksvc (Mar 22, 2014)

What makes you think eating certain foods will help you avoid DNPs side effects?


----------



## ksvc (Mar 22, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Think both can b pretty lethal..js



Yeah, that's definitely true. I'd feel much better about my chances of survival if I went to the hospital with clen poisoning, though. Looking over some case reports, beta blockade and potassium seem to be (relatively) effective at diminishing clen's effects, while almost all who go in for DNP overdose end up dead (I only found one where the person survived). Plus, in these abnormal clinical situations, I'd much rather have docs dealing with drugs that modulate adrenergic function, which they're extremely familiar with, than with drugs that mess with oxidative phosphorylation.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 22, 2014)

ksvc said:


> Yeah, that's definitely true. I'd feel much better about my chances of survival if I went to the hospital with clen poisoning, though. Looking over some case reports, beta blockade and potassium seem to be (relatively) effective at diminishing clen's effects, while almost all who go in for DNP overdose end up dead (I only found one where the person survived). Plus, in these abnormal clinical situations, I'd much rather have docs dealing with drugs that modulate adrenergic function, which they're extremely familiar with, than with drugs that mess with oxidative phosphorylation.



The biggest issues with DNP are dehydration and elevated body temps both of which can be pretty easily controlled IF the person running it is smart and researched enough to know how to run it safely. There have been much more survivals of acute DNP poisoning than 1. One study alone showed 15 survivors I believe. Also treating acute overdose of DNP is relatively easy and effective at keeping the patient alive; again it falls back on the two main issues that are easily treated. The reason there are relatively high deaths from DNP Poisoning is bc it's often mis-diagnosed (even in a clinical setting), they don't even know what type of poisoning they're treating, or the patient comes in after the critical damage has been done.

An oxidative phosphorylation uncoupler like DNP can be treated relatively easily as I mentioned above...IF they're aware of what they're treating. Oxidative phosphorylation is a natural process of ALL aerobic organisms humans included. It's not like it's some new biological process; the DNP just let's it happen without inhibition. On the other hand, cardiac arrhythmias and arrest and  adrenal burnout or desensitization of beta adrenoceptors caused by clen can be every but as deadly as DNP. And whereas damage by DNP can be treated, the adrenal burnout experienced with clen in many cases is permanent and for those lucky enough to recover it will require years to restore adrenal function. 

You are taking a risk either compound you choose to take nobody will deny that. It's my personal belief that DNP would be a better choice simply bc the rewards are much greater than any thing clen could dream of doing and the risks are close enough. I'm not suggesting every person considering clen to instead use DNP either. It takes commitment and plenty of research to do it safely so it's not for everyone either.


----------



## darkscreamer (Mar 24, 2014)

I found a souce for 100 mg %99 crystalline DNP x 100.. 

So my current plan to start deplating carbs at 29 March and start using DNP at 31 March with 100 mg for first 3 days then if everything goes ok(no allergic reactions and stable body temp) will up dose to 100 mg every 12 hours and will stop using at 30 April.. 

I feel a low and long approach is better for me. I am expecting good results for 31 day run of DNP without having bad sides...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2014)

There is really no need for depleting carbs.


----------

